# New Devoucoux Biarritz jumping saddle



## coffeemama (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a custom made devoucoux biarritz. It's the best thing I ever rode in and everyone who sits in my saddle is blown away by how comfortable and secure it is. I got calf skin seat/knee pads/panels with grain flaps for better wear. Most secure saddle ever and it has saved me on a bolting horse 9 times! stick in it like glue with calfskin trim. The only issue I have had is that it was sold me me as a jumping saddle but learned recently it's a "jumpers" saddle instead. Saddle fitter explained it was made for jumpers discipline not hunters. This explains why it puts me in a chair seat and why I have had issues with legs jetting forward and feeling uphill when posting in it. Another saddle fitter explained it's made for "jumpers" where they sit mostly behind the motion when riding a quick horse between the jumps and is very secure for jumpers but because it is purposely in a chair seat for this reason, it is not recommended for hunters riders who need to be more forward in their saddle. now I am stuck with a $6k saddle that is the most comfortable saddle custom made for me and myhorse but that I am struggling with in my own position on a daily basis. I heard the Socoa model and other models are better for hunters. Any one else dealing with this, too?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

that description about how jumpers need to ride in a chair seat makes absolutely no sense IMO. sounds like the saddle just doesnt fit you. maybe the flap is too forward for your length of leg. i would get a new saddle fitter. if it was custom made, didnt you ride in it [or the same model at least] before you bought it ? is there some kind of warranty where you can make adjustments ?


----------

